# Brag for a friend!



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I just wanted to brag for my best friend Linda. One of the puppies in her litter last Feb has been involved in search and rescue and Linda was just informed that the dog got it's ScHh1 cert and a cadaver certification and is continuing in it's training!!







The giant brag is that this just over 1 year old is 100% American bred...... he is doing fantastic and his family adores him. He shares his home with an autistic child and they are just beside themselves in being satisfied with the dog......

I was thrilled for her. They are making a webpage for the furkid and as soon as she forwards the link I will share. Oh, this dog is also a littermate to the puppy featured in I Am Legend with Will Smith









Yippee!









Cherri


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Quote:The giant brag is that this just over 1 year old


A dog has to be 18 months old for a BH (a Learners) before a SchH 1 Title.
Still a great brag for I would think a just over 2 year old.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats to your friends and her dog!



Just a side note: The dog has to be 15 months for the Bh and 18 months for the SchH 1


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry I messed that up a bit, thats right 15 months, it was 12 months for a BH a while back.
I know you can trial for BH & SchH 1 the same weekend @ 18 months.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Well, it may be a bit premature. I saw the email and it said completed the tests for the ScHh1 and I though *maybe* that meant training but the breeder thought the title, I think you guys are right though but this dog is is into some heavy duty training and is doing incredible and *will* be getting it's ScHh 1...sorry. The pup probably got it's BH as it just turned 12mths the beginning of Feb







Heck of a start! The dog will be doing specialized training in finding disabled people that get lost.

Cherri


----------

